# 2010/2011 long island snow season



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

first sign of snow November 8 2010.......i hope we have a good season this year


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

docsgmc;1109436 said:


> first sign of snow November 8 2010.......i hope we have a good season this year


wheres the pics? wtf


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

my bad, i thought this was the weather discussion


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

*Snow on Long Island 11-8-10*

Woke up this morning to a wintry mix. Freezing rain turned to wet snowfall by 9 am. A light coating actually stuck to cars and grass. Hopefully a sign for the upcoming winter.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

nicksplowing;1109445 said:


> wheres the pics? wtf


It was snowing in Ambler Pa today around 2pm. Dad called and said its snowing here lol.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats up Doc! I was happy to see the first flakes of the season today also. Manorville got a nice sloppy dusting, is that where you're from Shore? Hopefully we'll get another decent season.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Saw the first flakes today...then rushed to see how many low ballers ads appeared on craigslist...lol


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

dodge15004x45.9;1109512 said:


> It was snowing in Ambler Pa today around 2pm. Dad called and said its snowing here lol.


yea i was up the way today seen a bit of snow mixed with sleet..... also snapped a pic of the PennDot trucks parked up at wawa on 202 n 63


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

nicksplowing;1109784 said:


> yea i was up the way today seen a bit of snow mixed with sleet..... also snapped a pic of the PennDot trucks parked up at wawa on 202 n 63


My dads a mason for SEPTA so he was standing around had nothing better to do but call me and get my hopes up while I sat at home. My truck will be down that way tomorrow but I wont.


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm from Manorville. We even made cover of Newsday today with snow pics. Apparently earliest measurable snowfall since 87 . 1/2 inch measured in Manorville. Don't know what it is about the Pine Barrens, but usually 10 to 15 degrees colder here than rest of Long Island.


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

I had about maybe a sloppy inch of the white stuff outside my house around 9 A.M yesterday but im up in westchester county.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

new plow new season......hope its a good one...


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

we are all ready for the white stuff


----------



## 2serious (Nov 16, 2010)

yep as i was walking to the truck to go to work i was like o boy time to get my stuff together. hopefullay gonna be a great year


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

nicksplowing;1109784 said:


> yea i was up the way today seen a bit of snow mixed with sleet..... also snapped a pic of the PennDot trucks parked up at wawa on 202 n 63


Do you hit that wawa much? Its about 5 minutes from my house and I frequent it in storms.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Cant wait hope its a good one..


----------

